# new guy



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

Hello all, my name is Mike, I live in Fort Walton Beach FL and I just got my first little skiff. Its a used 2014 Skimmer Skiff 14' with a 25hp Merc with only 20hrs. It came fully loaded with a Minnkota co-pilot 50lps thrust trolling motor and a Garmin 740s GPS. It also came with a pole anchor. I ho







pe this thing is as much of a fishing machine as everyone says it is.View media item 282View media item 287View media item 285View media item 284View media item 283View media item 286


----------



## Swfl angler (Oct 14, 2015)

Nice looking skiff congrats on your purchase.


----------



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

Swfl angler said:


> Nice looking skiff congrats on your purchase.


 thank you I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

Sick lil rig you got there, I have a new skimmer to mine is sea foam green on top and black on the bottom, I like the orange and white,I'm also running a 25 merc but mine is a 2 stroke.they are awesome lil poling skiffs


----------



## MikeV (Oct 19, 2015)

Parkerskimmer said:


> Sick lil rig you got there, I have a new skimmer to mine is sea foam green on top and black on the bottom, I like the orange and white,I'm also running a 25 merc but mine is a 2 stroke.they are awesome lil poling skiffs


Thank you. I would of love to have a 2 stroke but after seeing how fuel efficient my 4 stroke is I wouldn't trade it for the world. You should post a pick I've never seen the black/ green color scheme I bet I looks pretty bad ass.


----------

